

Identify people's problems that they are not aware of  - thinkerer

Hi all,<p>I just picked up programming for a couple of the more popular languages and working on understanding more hot to link up the mid and back end. So working on something.<p>In the meantime, I read about PG&#x27;s writings on ideas. One of the key is to identify a problem thats intolerable.<p>As I thought further, its possible to have intolerable problems that people have but are not aware they exist because they have been with it for ages.<p>Is the scenario possible and if so, how to address the situation?<p>Many thanks!
======
thinkerer
Specifically if theres any way to test it. It seems like I have asked a sample
group on the problem but they all said it isnt a problem. How do I go about
proving that it is a problem?

Like no one saw what Dropbox solved was a big problem, until they started
using the product. But, I have not build the product out yet.

